# Modern figures



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'm looking for people for my jurassic park layout. I need some modern figures that could work as tourists. Everything I find seems to be either the wrong Era, workers/beachgoers/etc, or just plain cheap junk. Being N scans they don't have to be the most detailed, but something more than stick figures with dabs of paint on them. I need some standing and sitting, some will go until gyrosperes modeled after the movie (the little clear ball they ride around in). 

Anyone have a good place to look. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I'm looking for people for my jurassic park layout. I need some modern figures that could work as tourists. Everything I find seems to be either the wrong Era, workers/beachgoers/etc, or just plain cheap junk. Being N scans they don't have to be the most detailed, but something more than stick figures with dabs of paint on them. I need some standing and sitting, some will go until gyrosperes modeled after the movie (the little clear ball they ride around in).
> 
> Anyone have a good place to look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


vette-kid;

Preiser figures look pretty modern to me. They have many sets in N-scale, with all sorts of people. Yes, they have the construction guys and the beach crowd, but there are also plenty of fully-clad little folks, sitting & standing which represent train passengers. I would think they could pass as tourists. 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I see a lot that seen to have a brief case or some such. It's driving me nuts! There are a few, but every pack seems to be half useless to me. They are too expensive for that! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, you're working in N and those guys are pretty small, but it really isn't that hard to modify them a little bit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No good?








Amazon.com: P150W 100pcs 1:160 Painted Figures N Scale Standing People Assorted Poses Model Trains : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Amazon.com: P150W 100pcs 1:160 Painted Figures N Scale Standing People Assorted Poses Model Trains : Arts, Crafts & Sewing



www.amazon.com


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> No good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I ordered them since they are the closest thing I've seen to what I'm after. They still seem a bit dated and all in cool weather clothes. This is jurassic park, tropical, hot, humid. I'm probably just to picky, but I don't see people going to an attraction like that in dresses and jackets. But I am being a bit picky I guess. They will do for now and I'll keep searching for something better. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yeah, you're working in N and those guys are pretty small, but it really isn't that hard to modify them a little bit.


Painting isn't our of the question. Most are molded with long pants or dresses and the like. I can't just paint them into shorts instead... or maybe I can try and see how it looks

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Make it an ice age park.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Make it an ice age park.


... but to late, dinos are already printed and some painted!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out Noch, Merten, and Woodland Scenics.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I see a lot that seen to have a brief case or some such. It's driving me nuts! There are a few, but every pack seems to be half useless to me. They are too expensive for that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


vette-kid;

Its quite easy to cut a brief case off a figure's hand with a sharp, new, #11 blade in an X-acto knife. I buy my Preiser figures in bulk packs of 100 unpainted. They are a lot cheaper that way than buying them factory painted in the drastically overpriced packs of five or six. Of course you then have to paint them, but I've done that. Using an optivisor helps. The figures in my photo are some of the 300 or so that I've hand-painted. Click on the title of the photo to enlarge it,


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> No good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ed;

That's a nice price for 100 figures, especially pre-painted. However at 1/150th instead of 1/160th they are likely too big for N-scale.
Also looking at them in the enlarged photo, they each look like they just lost a duel with flamethrowers at ten paces! Or maybe they're supposed to be models of Hiroshima survivors? They look like vaguely human-shaped lumps of melted plastic that somebody slapped some paint on. That paint is also gloss paint in weird purple, pink & other near-Day-Glow colors. The figures have no facial features at all, and no detail of their "clothing." 
Compared to Preiser's quality, these "Amazon specials" are junk. Check the enlarged photos of these Amazon figures against the enlarged photos of the Preiser figures below, to see the difference. Preiser figures have full facial features, along with pockets, & even buttons, on their clothes. I painted the figures in the photos below with thin washes of Tamiya flat model paints.

Regards;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> vette-kid;
> 
> Its quite easy to cut a brief case off a figure's hand with a sharp, new, #11 blade in an X-acto knife. I buy my Preiser figures in bulk packs of 100 unpainted. They are a lot cheaper that way than buying them factory painted in the drastically overpriced packs of five or six. Of course you then have to paint them, but I've done that. Using an optivisor helps. The figures in my photo are some of the 300 or so that I've hand-painted. Click on the title of the photo to enlarge it,


Exactly. Files, nippers, the trusty hobby knife, the razor saw, and Squadron putty. These are the things of which modified figures are made. A dash of paint, and you'll think they were molded that way.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Finding preiser unpainted sets in stock and to be an issue. I did see a boy scout at somewhere that looks line they might actually work as park ranger/ guide types of I can find it again. I'll try my hand at painting if I can find one of the bulk unpainted sets somewhere too. Appreciate the info everyone!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

This is one of the evemodel figures. They definitely aren't the best paint jobs, some flashing still needs trimmed, etc. But they are ok. I haven't measured, but the scale does seem a bit large, at least if they are close to the jeep. The jeep is true 1:160. Figure is 1:150 and the white triceratops is 1:144. 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't think anyone would notice since most folks are not aware of the actual size of these reptiles when they walked the Earth.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The dinos in but worried about too much. It's the figure that's a head taller than the jeep. It may be minor, but I think it makes the jeep look really small. They might work, just not near the jeep or other 1:160 vehicles where the size would be noticed. It's probably less of an issue near a train or a dinosaur that are significantly bigger than the human anyway. But the jeep height is relatively close to human height. A jeep is right around 6ft, to my eye that puts this figure around 7ft tall. Or the jeep close to 5ft or less.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Not a fan of the 1:150 people... When I looked at your pic, all I saw when I looked at the picture was a "guy" that looks like he's the front half of a minotaur.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use 1:144 scale vehicles on my N scale layout, so this may no be an issue for me. I just need a low cost way to keep my fellow modelers from cracking wise about the apocalyptic feel of my deserted streets.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

shaygetz said:


> I use 1:144 scale vehicles on my N scale layout, so this may no be an issue for me. I just need a low cost way to keep my fellow modelers from cracking wise about the apocalyptic feel of my deserted streets.
> View attachment 568084


Actually not a bad idea. I'm going to redo the jeeps anyway I might see if I can get him to print some at 1:144. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> Not a fan of the 1:150 people... When I looked at your pic, all I saw when I looked at the picture was a "guy" that looks like he's the front half of a minotaur.


Ya, the paint is pretty terrible. I might try and fix that... at least give him a face! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> This is one of the evemodel figures. They definitely aren't the best paint jobs, some flashing still needs trimmed, etc. But they are ok. I haven't measured, but the scale does seem a bit large, at least if they are close to the jeep. The jeep is true 1:160. Figure is 1:150 and the white triceratops is 1:144.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My neighbors directly across the street have a jeep, and the guys are a head taller than the jeep's roof. So, I think you're proportions are close enough.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

vette-kid said:


> The dinos in but worried about too much. It's the figure that's a head taller than the jeep. It may be minor, but I think it makes the jeep look really small. They might work, just not near the jeep or other 1:160 vehicles where the size would be noticed. It's probably less of an issue near a train or a dinosaur that are significantly bigger than the human anyway. But the jeep height is relatively close to human height. A jeep is right around 6ft, to my eye that puts this figure around 7ft tall. Or the jeep close to 5ft or less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Maybe you could cut a foot off of your 7' tall figure, glue some plastic scraps to represent shoes, then repaint and replant.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

traction fan said:


> My neighbors directly across the street have a jeep, and the guys are a head taller than the jeep's roof. So, I think you're proportions are close enough.
> 
> Traction Fan


Is he a giant? Looking up jeep dimensions it should be right at 6ft, plus or minus and inch or two based on year. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

